# ISO low fat salad sandwiches



## marissa82 (Jan 24, 2006)

well im on a diet and i was hoping if ppl could contribute any yummy low fat sandwiches. i have been making the basic salad sandwich of cucumber, lettuce, tomatoe, carrot and low fat dijonaise.
btw do ppl know if grapes are an ideal low fat snack, cuz i've heard they can add calories or something


----------



## BigDog (Jan 24, 2006)

Is this a low fat vegitarian diet? If not, one of my favorite things to use is tuna. Low fat mayo with white albacore tuna in water on multi grain bread. A fav in my book for sandwhiches, that's for sure!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 24, 2006)

you can also get a real nice low fat or almost no fat feta cheese.  I like the ones with herbs.  The taste is good and could add great flavor to a sandwich or wrap.
There are also all kinds of lettuces to make a sandwich interesting.  I like arugula with it's deep aromatic flavor.  Eggplant or Zucchini slices coul dbe broiled grilled or sauted (non stick pan) with lemon pepper seasonings or a rub of your own and add great taste, and texture plus nutrition to your fare.  Also give vinegars a try for dipping or marinating.  red wine or malt or balsamic or white wine vinegars are awesome.

grapes have lots of natural sugar, thus the calories.  But so do apples.  Eat fruit in moderation and you're fine.


----------



## marissa82 (Jan 26, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Is this a low fat vegitarian diet? If not, one of my favorite things to use is tuna. Low fat mayo with white albacore tuna in water on multi grain bread. A fav in my book for sandwhiches, that's for sure!


 
no its not only vegetarian, i just thought that vegetables would be healthier


----------



## ironchef (Jan 26, 2006)

Grilled Veggies are always good. 

BigDog's Tuna sandwich is a good idea but to take it a step further, use fresh tuna and sear it rare. Then you can make Asian style sandwiches with pickled cucumber, carrots, and daikon, a Nicoise salad style sandwich, an Italian style sandwich with caponata, or a California style type sandwich with avocado, tomatoes, sprouts, and greens. 

Try to eliminate as much processed meats and fats as possible.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll make BigDog howl with this news - but "white albacore tuna" contains higher mercury levels than regular canned "light" tuna. This is from the FDA/USDA/EPA advisory EPA-823-R-04-005. Although tuna packed in "water" will have less _calories_ than tuna packed in "oil" - it doesn't alter the mercury levels. OK - virtually all fish/shellfish contain some _traces_ of mercury ... you can even find traces of mercury in organic vegetables.

One of my fav "low-cal" sandwiches is a modified Gyro ... whole wheat pita bread with a couple of thin slices of lamb (about 1 oz or less - for flavor) with iceburg lettuce, sliced tomato, thin sliced cucumber, plain low-fat yogurt, salt, black pepper, and a squeeze of lemon juice. If you don't mind the extra calories - a drizzle of extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## kyles (Jan 26, 2006)

I like roast beef, chicken or turkey in my sandwiches with the salad. Veggies are great, but your body needs protein too. I like cottage cheese as well.

Grapes are perfectly fine, if you are trying to lose weight you will need to portion control your fruit, a couple of handfulls of grapes are fine.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2006)

that explains it michael. i used to live on solid white albacore, and now my forehead gets much bigger on hot days... 

seriously tho, marissa, for tuna and chicken salads, check out products like "follow your heart" brand vegenaise, "so good" brand miso mayo, and nasoya brand nayonnaise.

they are pretty close to real mayo, but are far healthier than blended eggs and oil, even the fat free ones.

you could also try using tahini or hummus in certain dishes, a spread made from sesame seeds or chick peas, respectively.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 26, 2006)

Roasted veggies, especially peppers (bell peppers) are gorgeous. I love to roast garlic and smear it all over the bread, it really does away with any hankering for mayo. Hummus (chickpea dip) is easy to make at home and it can be a great sandwich spread as well. Partially sun dried (semi-dried) tomatoes and a hint of the oil that they were preserved in is awesome with some leafy lettuce, a tad of feta or light mozza and if you like some black olives.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I love to roast garlic and smear it all over the bread, it really does away with any hankering for mayo. .


 
or close personal contact for a few days, i hope.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> check out products like "follow your heart" brand vegenaise,


 
Veganaise is great stuff.  I can hardly tell the difference between it and mayo.   Turkey is great because it comes in many varieties:  smoked, peppered, herbed, etc.  My favorite is the herb.  Also, a thin layer of pasta makes a great sandwich spread.  One of my favorite sandwiches is pesto, thinly sliced turkey, red onion rings, and argula or spinach on whole wheat bread.


----------

